# كتاب هام للعاملين بمجال النفط GPSA Engineering Data Book



## Silver020 (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي في الله












التحميـــل :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AVLOLT9R

اولا يجب عليك تنزيل البرنمج megaupload و من ثم انشاء الله يشتغل التحميل
على العموم الرابط شغال 100%
نحن في الخدمه اذا محتاج اي مساعده ..
وبالتوفيق
ٍSilver020​


----------



## المطوري (13 مايو 2007)

الكتا ب مهم جدا فعلا للعاملين في الصناعة النفطية اتمنى الحصول علية ايضا


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر على الكتاب
الرابط يعمل بكفاءه والحجم تقريبآ 96 ميجــا
*
GPA GPSA Data Book - FPS
GPSA Engineering Data Book - ENGLISH Units
Edition: 12th
Gas Processors Association / 01-Jan-2004*

The GPSA Engineering Data Book was first published in 1935 as a booklet containing much advertising and little technical information. In subsequent editions, technical data expanded and the Data Book gradually became the design and operating "bible" for the gas processing and related industries. Approximately 260,000 copies of this authoritative publication have been distributed by GPSA. The book has been compiled by a joint editorial committee composed of technical specialists from both GPSA and GPA. This committee known as the GPSA Editorial Review Board continually reviews and revises the manual. Periodic revisions are issued to holders of record to keep the manual up to date with technology and industry practice.

The Gas Processors Supplier Association (GPSA) was formed in 1928 as the Natural Gasoline Supply Men?s Association (NGSMA). Its principal purpose was a service organization to the parent Natural Gasoline Association of America (NGAA). Both organizations underwent name changes in subsequent years in response to changing industry conditions. In 1961, the organizations became known as the Natural Gas Processors Association (NGPA) and the Natural Gas Processors Suppliers Association (NGPSA). In 1974 the names changed to Gas Processors Association (GPA) and the Gas Processors Suppliers Association (GPSA). Users of the Data Book will note numerous references throughout the book may refer to publications of these organizations by the names in effect at the time of publication​


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 مايو 2007)

هنا رابط أخر للنسخه الثانية عشر والأخيره اصدار عام 2004
PDF version of the *12th Edition*
*Rapidshare.com*


----------



## محمد 1 (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم أيها الاخوة الأكارم على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (22 مايو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (2 يونيو 2007)

اناطالب بالفرقة الأولى تعدين وبترول هل لى ان اقرا فى تلك المراجع ام ما زال الوقت مبكرا؟


----------



## kimo4u2000 (2 يونيو 2007)

أقراة يا أخي اعتقد انك ستفتاد منه الكثير لقد قرأت منه جزء الSeparator والاسلوب سهل وواضح


----------



## alshakada_1 (7 يونيو 2007)

كيف التحميل


----------

